# 2 door Fleetwood Brougham vinyl top ?



## DKM ATX

How many yards of material should I buy to replace my Fleetwood vinyl top?


----------



## fool2

you can buy the top kits pre made. lost the bookmark but its posted in here somewhere


----------



## dj kurse 1

I would say about 4 to 5 but to be exact call up the guys at www.smsautofabrics.com they sell it already pre made or by the yard.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

http://www.newstalgiaparts.com/PartsDetails.aspx?PartTypeID=3&PriceGroupID=7036%201-2%20F&CarID=14720&PartID=33159&Make=Cadillac&Model=Coupe%20DeVille&Year=1987&PartType=Vinyl%20Top


theres a link to buy a complete kit brand new just have to enter ur caddys info on the side tabs, hope that helps


----------



## DKM ATX

fool2 said:


> you can buy the top kits pre made. lost the bookmark but its posted in here somewhere


Thanks for the info


----------



## DKM ATX

Rags_87Caddy said:


> http://www.newstalgiaparts.com/Part...el=Coupe DeVille&Year=1987&PartType=Vinyl Top
> 
> 
> theres a link to buy a complete kit brand new just have to enter ur caddys info on the side tabs, hope that helps


thanks homie


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

No problem homie and if your ever wanting to get your pillow top seat covers redone in any kolor or two topne you can order a set brand new from this company 

http://www.trimcar.com/scripts/orderonline-ve.php?#7

got mine redone in white



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vintage1976

Rags_87Caddy said:


> No problem homie and if your ever wanting to get your pillow top seat covers redone in any kolor or two topne you can order a set brand new from this company
> 
> http://www.trimcar.com/scripts/orderonline-ve.php?#7
> 
> got mine redone in white
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



those are nice bro!

what did they charge you to stitch them up? did you send them your old ones?


----------



## 65chevyman

Wow really nice seats


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

vintage1976 said:


> those are nice bro!
> 
> what did they charge you to stitch them up? did you send them your old ones?



thanks 

they charged me about $1100 for all four seat covers redone in white. I didnt have to send them my old ones they stitched a whole new set. I just took the olds ones off and put the new ones on myself it was pretty easy. the cheapest price around here in Cold Lake AB I could find to redo the seats in pillow top from blue to white was $5500 by doing the work myself and ordering the pillow top seats covers saved me about $4400


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

65chevyman said:


> Wow really nice seats


thanks


----------



## 65chevyman

Went on that site and for cadillac had nothing for the seats or call them


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

65chevyman said:


> Went on that site and for cadillac had nothing for the seats or call them


yeah try given them a call and the guy to speak with is Barry


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Heres there info to contact them

*TRIMCAR INC., *
*1452 NW 23rd. Ave.
Ft. Lauderdale 
FL 33311 USA*
*Tel. (954) 202 0009*
*[email protected] *​


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

I got a brand new in the box factory vinyl top with factory seams and fleece backing for $200. It's way oversized with a lot of extra material so you have the edges cut to fit. Pm me if interested.


----------



## lone star

dam! 5500 to do some seats!!!!!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

lone star said:


> dam! 5500 to do some seats!!!!!


yeah around here they wanted $5500 to do the seats and that wasnt even redoing them in a white pillow top either that was to restich plain seat just white, glad I order the pillowtop replace meant seat covers and did the work myself now I know thats its not crazy hard to do and any of my future cars I can the interior work myself and save big $$$


----------



## lone star

thats insane, how are they in business


----------



## DKM ATX

~Purple Haze~ said:


> I got a brand new in the box factory vinyl top with factory seams and fleece backing for $200. It's way oversized with a lot of extra material so you have the edges cut to fit. Pm me if interested.


 what color?


----------



## KAKALAK

65chevyman said:


> Wow really nice seats


 those are!!!! and for 1K is a good price for a good job!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lone star said:


> dam! 5500 to do some seats!!!!![/QUOTE DAMN I CAN BUY A 2 DR FLEETWOOD WITH SOME NICE SEATS IN THEM WITH THAT PRICE


----------



## DUKE

DKM ATX said:


> How many yards of material should I buy to replace my Fleetwood vinyl top?


 Hey homie try Kee Auto top, you can get a atop with factory seems made for you just cut to size. Did this one over the summer 82 bro, 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## dj kurse 1

DUKE said:


> Hey homie try Kee Auto top, you can get a atop with factory seems made for you just cut to size. Did this one over the summer 82 bro,
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice ride, what kind of tires are those? Is that stock whitewall or you had them buffed out...lmk those look good.


----------



## FreddieD

Can you post more pictures.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]


----------



## DUKE

dj kurse 1 said:


> Nice ride, what kind of tires are those? Is that stock whitewall or you had them buffed out...lmk those look good.


 Honestly I couldn't tell ya I just put the top on ,thats my homies car from work he just picked it up last spring pretty sure they came with the car.


----------



## CadillacTom

TTT


----------



## 65chevyman

Ttt


----------



## fool2

Rags_87Caddy said:


> No problem homie and if your ever wanting to get your pillow top seat covers redone in any kolor or two topne you can order a set brand new from this company
> 
> http://www.trimcar.com/scripts/orderonline-ve.php?#7
> 
> got mine redone in white
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That looks good :wow: I seen a lot of rewraps that looked like shit. Looks like you found a good place to get it done, price sounds good too


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT


----------



## 65chevyman

You say white they look cream color or pic don't show


----------



## INKEDUP

DUKE said:


> Hey homie try Kee Auto top, you can get a atop with factory seems made for you just cut to size. Did this one over the summer 82 bro,
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 65chevyman

called that # for trimcar say no longer in buisness but site still works


----------



## low4ever

Any other places that makes tops with the factory seams?


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

[h=2]BUY THIS DOMAIN[/h]The domain *trimcar.com* may be for sale by its owner!​


----------



## divine69impala

Kee tops. Heat pressed seams


----------

